# waterless hand cleaner formulation



## abue tycer (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الخبطات المذكور تفاصيلها ادناه لمنظف اليدين بدون استخدام الماء وادناه الخلطة الاولى :
mineral oil .....40%
Oleic acid ..... 10.5%
Non ionic detergent.....6%
Proplyen glycol.....5%
Tri ethanol amine.....2.6%
Morpholine.....1%
water.....34.4%
والخلطة الثانية هي:
Deodorized kerosen.....42.8%
lanolin.....0.9%
Oleic acid.....5.9%

Cetyl alcohol.....0.4%
Triethanol amine.....2.9%
Propylene glycol.....2.7%
Sodium lauryl alcohol sulphate.....1.4%
Water.....43%

ومستقبلا المزيد من الخلطات التجارية للمنظفات ومن الله التوفيق ......... مع خالص تحياتي​


----------



## bluechem (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا جربت التركيبه الاولى وهى
ممتازه


----------

